# Insurance Nightmare, just when you think your covered....



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Okay, so I have commercial auto and 2mil general liability and have found a gap in coverage --SO ASK YOUR AGENT TO CHECK YOURS.

What I am running into is that my truck is going to out for repairs for a month:realmad: because of the accident I was in, well it seems that there is no specific coverage for having your acccounts covered by a sub-contractor. I can use my rental but that is only $1000 and will only cover me for 2 plow events but now I can't rent a car:angry: 

And the GL won't cover it as a loss of income because its not a business location, Like if I was a restaurant and the power went out so I couldn't make money.

This sucks. I want Spring.

Oh, if I had been hurt than I could have had up to $300 a day coverage


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

So why not use the rental clause of your policy? This is business, you're not going to rent a car to plow snow, anyway. Any insurance policy has limits, yours is $1000. Enough to cover two snow events? So rent the equipment when you expect to need it and it should cover you until you get your truck back. If not, pay the rest out-of-pocket like any insurance policy.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

nice to here from you Mick,

well I will be without a vehicle for a month and have to be able to run my rugrats around, that will chew up the grand pretty quick.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

But have you asked the agent if you can actually rent a car with that policy? Really, I'd be surprised if you can since it's a commercial vehicle policy. Whichever way it turns out, good luck and be careful. I discussed this kind of thing with my agent who advised me that ANY claim would drive the premiums through the roof.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Mick;375576 said:


> But have you asked the agent if you can actually rent a car with that policy? Really, I'd be surprised if you can since it's a commercial vehicle policy. Whichever way it turns out, good luck and be careful. I discussed this kind of thing with my agent who advised me that ANY claim would drive the premiums through the roof.


Not exactly sure what you mean? My commercial auto has rental on it with a $1000 max, I can rent a car or use it to "rent" someone elses time to cover my lots. That was the best he could come up with.

As far as making a claim, well the truck has over $7k in damage (thats using used parts:angry: ) so paying for it out of pocket is not an option.

Funny part was his reaction when I told him I was going to fold the business if he couldn't find coverage for this in the future.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Sure you neck is not hurting you now? Those things sort of take their time to show up.


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

*All Insurance is a NIGHTMARE*

I need some INFO! what year was Your Truck? & what? Happened? $7,000 damage? & out of Service for a Month? & You say You have to Cover your Plowing Customers? I think? Your getting it in the BUTT? by Both the Dealer & Insurance Man you can allways Trade? I don*t have a late model or New Truck but If I DID! especially a Truck I Earn my Living With? I wouldn*t accept a Month Down Time w/ $7.000 Damage! I dono? as I assume?? You only have Libility Insurance? & seeing its Late in the Snow Season Hope it Don*t Snow? as the Lack of INFO? I Dono? what to Advise You to DO? but GOOD LUCK! Ole Tower


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Ole Tower;382864 said:


> I need some INFO! .... as the Lack of INFO? I Dono? what to Advise You to DO? but GOOD LUCK! Ole Tower


Thanks ole tower, but if you look in my signature line you will see I have a 2004 Ram QC 2500 4x4. I have full Business Auto and 2 million General Liability.

Since we have continued to get snow I have not had the truck repaired yet, but since the damage to the exterior body panels is fairly extensive the repair shop estimated a 3-4 week down time (at least one of those weeks just waiting for parts)

What pissed me off the most is that this accident found a loop hole or as my agent discribed it "a gap" in my coverage, and that specifically is the only way I can pay for a subcontractor to handle my accounts is with my rental policy, and that has a cap of $1000 so that would cover 2 snow falls and leave me nothing to rent a car while the truck is being repaired.

If my business was a location like a restaurant and the power went out, my insurance would cover what is known as loss of income, but somehow the damn insurance company does not see that with a plow truck :angry:  So I will be switching insurance company as soon as I can to someone that will.


----------



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

Who was at fault?
If it was someone else, can you talk to the other insurance company about the lost income?


----------



## customers_snow (Sep 15, 2002)

OK, in this case you had an accident. BUT, what if you had unforeseen mechanical problems that prevented you from plowing during any given event? Only one truck? Why would you not have a backup plan for any scenario and budget for it?


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Check with United Rentals, I know they used to have a F350 dump with a sander was about (don't quote me) $ 1700/mo. Can't you wait another month? snow should of stopped & you can just rent a pick up? Worst case let me know we can probably make some time in our schedule to help you.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

horsepowerlawns;382988 said:


> Who was at fault?
> If it was someone else, can you talk to the other insurance company about the lost income?


No tickets issued, but the cop who won't return my phone calls put a side note in the report that I may have made a turn from the wrong lane. Yet nothing about the guy who slammed into me at a speed definately above what the conditions called for and probably the posted (30mph) limit also, or the fact that I had my 100watt warning beacon on and he failed to pay attention to it:angry:


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

RLM;383031 said:


> Check with United Rentals, I know they used to have a F350 dump with a sander was about (don't quote me) $ 1700/mo. Can't you wait another month? snow should of stopped & you can just rent a pick up? Worst case let me know we can probably make some time in our schedule to help you.


I appreciate the offer, yes I am waiting but it just sucks driving around in a beat up truck. Not the image I like to portray.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

customers_snow;383014 said:


> OK, in this case you had an accident. BUT, what if you had unforeseen mechanical problems that prevented you from plowing during any given event? Only one truck? Why would you not have a backup plan for any scenario and budget for it?


First off, I know lots of guys with multiple trucks and all of those routes are booked, so if they lose one truck, they still have to scramble to cover the accounts and people still complain. IMO you need to have a back-up truck that does NOTHING in-case something happens.

Second, I DO have back-up plans and my route IS covered between two other plow companies, its just the compensation part that bothers me. I am a small solo opp that has a mortgage and 3 kids that I watch (for their health/intellects/ and daycare if cost prohibitive) so I can't take on more than a 4 hour route and this fall sucked for getting clients. I lost 11 out of 13 commercial bids to lower costs and principle. I finally won the 13th because I agreed to plow without salting:angry: Foods got to get on the table somehow, so Budgeting for something I thought my insurance was going to cover me for was not an option.


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

Grn Mtn;382922 said:


> Thanks ole tower, but if you look in my signature line you will see I have a 2004 Ram QC 2500 4x4. I have full Business Auto and 2 million General Liability.
> 
> Since we have continued to get snow I have not had the truck repaired yet, but since the damage to the exterior body panels is fairly extensive the repair shop estimated a 3-4 week down time (at least one of those weeks just waiting for parts)
> 
> ...


Grn Mtn First of ALL I*D look for another Insurance Co & I*D locate a Small NONE Dealer Garage to FIX my Truck NOW! w/used salvage parts & save myself Big Bucks--as I think? Both your Insurance & the Dealer are Sticking it to YA! I Dono? where your truck was HIT?--but here complete Rear Bed can be had in Nice condition for $6-700 & Doors $100 a peice a Complete Nose for $500--& w/ a Litle looking around You might? be able to Get the same Color of Your Truck! & if? it were ME! I*D Do as I have Stated! & look into Trading it a.s.a.p as You have all spring & summer! I had a Neighbor w/ the Same Problem! his was HIT right between the passangers front wheel & the rear of the CAB same Deal--a Month to get Fixed at the Dealer! $6200 Damage! same year! WE visited a couple of salvage yards & Bought a front fender--Door--Hood Windsheild & part of a CAB--the Door connor & front windsheid Post--& 1/2 of the passangers side rear of the CAB--same color-Black--WE really Busted ASS! one week end--Done--& had a local body shop Paint the entire Truck--it came Out Beautiful!! the only Bad part was at the Dealers when WE went to Pick it UP! as the Dealer Did get a Little Snorty? total COST--$2200 doing It Our Selves! a $4,000 dollar Savings! & several Body men have looked it Over! & told US WE did a Far Better Job than the Dealer would have Done?? & Two of them work There!! My neighbors Going to Keep IT as He Loves that Truck! The Bodies hardest part was getting the front Door Jam lined UP--as there was a lot of Stuff that had to be Removed & luckly the HIT was a CAR & LOW NO Dash Damage but it Really Curled Up the Rocker & Floor--the Seat was OK! & it was the Other Drivers FAULT Ole Tower


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I feel your pain. I had my truck for 3 months and some guy could not stop on his ice covered slope driveway and he backed into the side of my truck as I was passing the driveway at 55 m.p.h. He did almost 6000.00 in damage and the body shop had it for 41 days. So I had to hire a sub to do my plowing and I kept a detailed record and when after the guys insurance and got paid for all of it plus my medical and my daughters also. And good luck trying to find a place to rent a plow truck as I had 3 different insurance companies looking for me and no luck.


----------



## Nascar Fan (Oct 26, 2003)

*Grn Mtn*

Hey bud,sorry to hear of this crap.I want to let you know I have a commercial account for parts so if I can save you some money on new or used parts let me know.....I would think there is enough talent here to fix it out of pocket and have new parts..Just give me a list of damaged parts and I will price it out.

Tom


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*Finally, I got pict ups*

This is what happened....


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Well April 2nd I Bring it in to our fellow plowsites repair shop (thanks again BRAAP), he and his dad promised to work together to get it done in less than a month.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

Dude,
I am sorry to hear of your mishap.

I would seriously consider trading the truck in. It seems there is a "kit me" sign on it that is some how invisable.........

That has to be close to totaling the truck.


----------



## stumpslawncare (Dec 19, 2006)

Doesn't your neck hurt. LOL That Sucks


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Ole Tower;382864 said:


> I need some INFO! what year was Your Truck? & what? Happened? $7,000 damage? & out of Service for a Month? & You say You have to Cover your Plowing Customers? I think? Your getting it in the BUTT? by Both the Dealer & Insurance Man you can allways Trade? I don*t have a late model or New Truck but If I DID! especially a Truck I Earn my Living With? I wouldn*t accept a Month Down Time w/ $7.000 Damage! I dono? as I assume?? You only have Libility Insurance? & seeing its Late in the Snow Season Hope it Don*t Snow? as the Lack of INFO? I Dono? what to Advise You to DO? but GOOD LUCK! Ole Tower


Holy crap Ole Tower: Me....not sure? understand? Dono make sense? Want laugh, or? Cry?

LOL


----------



## Jettix2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow, that is pretty banged up..........glad nobody was hurt.

Obviously, $7,000 is a fraction of what that truck is worth, so the insurance company is not going to total it.

I know this is like 3 weeks after the fact, but is the truck still driveable?? I know, it looks like heck, but if you can still plow with it, I'd finish the season and THEN have it fixed. 

I know our business (brick and mortar retail store) has insurance for loss of business due to power outage, fire, etc etc......... I would think that someone has to offer an insurance policy fr what you're looking for. I mean, seriously, if a semi-tractor is wrecked, the company HAS to have some sort of insurance to rent another tractor to keep the goods moving, right???

Ben


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

"I appreciate the offer, yes I am waiting but it just sucks driving around in a beat up truck. Not the image I like to portray". 
If your worried about how it looks while plowing, just put your competiters name on the door:


----------



## X-LOWBALLER (Jan 16, 2007)

84deisel;384599 said:


> "I appreciate the offer, yes I am waiting but it just sucks driving around in a beat up truck. Not the image I like to portray".
> If your worried about how it looks while plowing, just put your competiters name on the door:


 YOU are evil, pure evil....welcome home my twin brother!


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Jettix2;384222 said:


> ..$7,000 is a fraction of what that truck is worth, so the insurance company is not going to total it. Well my buy-out at the end of the lease this summer is like $14k and 75% of that value will total a truck, so I might be close.
> 
> I know this is like 3 weeks after the fact, but is the truck still driveable?? Yes I know, it looks like heck, but if you can still plow with it, I'd finish the season and THEN have it fixed. Thats what I am doing
> 
> ...





84deisel;384599 said:


> If your worried about how it looks while plowing, just put your competiters name on the door:
> 
> LOL deisel


..........................


----------

